# GC 2 2011 KeFü und 2 Fach-Umbau



## ChrisReh (8. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit alle miteinander!

Ich weiß wohl, dass auch hier im Forum, schon einige Male Fragen bezüglich des Umbaus auf 2 Kettenblätter + KeFü behandelt wurden, und glaubt mir, ich habe nun echt an 3 Tagen ne große Zeitspanne mit der Recherche verbracht, aber j emehr ich lese, desto mehr Fragen tun sich mir auf.

Deswegen muss ich euch mal mit selbigen belästigen 
Ich poste es mal hier, da ich hoffe, GC-Fahrer / Rose-Fahrer können mir da leichter helfen, da hier hoffentlich iwer weiß, was alles daran verbau tist, ich hab kein Datenblatt mehr gefunden =) 

Ich hab ein Granite Chief 2 von 2011 und würde gerne das Große Kettenblatt gegen nen Rockring tauschen, das mittlere 33er durch ein 36er ersetzen und ne Kettenführung nutzen.

Als erstes hab ich das Problem, dass ich mir nicht schlüssig bin, was ich für ein Innenlager habe. Mein Verdacht steht auf ein pressfit Lager, ist das richtig? Wenn ja, erübrigt sich meine KeFü-Vorhabe ja vorerst,richtig?

Könnte man notfalls auch ein geschraubtes Innenlager verbauen, um doch eine KeFü nutzen zu können?

Welches Kettenblatt kann ich da als Ersatz für mein mittleres nehmen?
Ich weiß bereits, dass des Dingen mit Steighilfen versehen sein muss um schaltbar zu sein, was ich aber so explizit gekennzeichnet bisher nur bei G-Junkies gesehen hab.

Das wars vorerst an Fragen, innerhalb meiner Recherchen sind mir gefühlte 1000 davon in den Kopp geschossen.

Ich bete für einen Wissenden!

In diesem Sinne:

Bis denn denn und danke schonmal =)


----------



## -MIK- (8. Mai 2012)

Easy.... 

Du hast an Deinem Rahmen eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme, was sogar ein Vorteil ist. Da der Hinterbau im Weg sein wird, musst Du die Kettenführung eh ausfeilen / sägen:





Das ist eine Stinger, welche ich angepasst habe:







Als mittleres Kettenblatt habe ich ein 36er SLX genommen, günstig, gut und passt (hat auch die Steighilfen).

Als Bash habe ich den Gravity von FSA: genommen:






Feddich...  Die Kombi haben hier viele am Rose verwendet, ich hab's mir auch abgeguckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisReh (8. Mai 2012)

Mensch MIK , vielen Dank für deine flotte Antwort, und dann noch so ne erfreuliche!

Bin auch direkt runner zum Chief, aber ich kann aufs verrecken keine ISCG 5-Aufnahme entdecken. Ist die bei montierten Kettenblättern evtl nicht ersichtlich?

Nu nimm das bitte nich böse auf, aber: Biste sicher?  

Nich, dass ich mir nu was zusammenbestell und das haut nich hin.

Vielen Dank trotzdem so schonmal, sehr nett von dir =)


----------



## psycho82 (9. Mai 2012)

Das GC hat keine ISCG-Aufnahme! Ausserdem PF-Lager!
Ohne viel zu basteln klappt durch diese Kombi eigentlich nur die Bionicon, ob dies fuer dich eine vollwertige Kettenfuehrung ist muss du selbst entscheiden, aber viel was anderes bleibt leider nicht...

Gruss
Benny


----------



## ChrisReh (9. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, dann lag ich ja mit meinen Befürchtungen richtig :/

Hat denn sone Gerätschaft wie die von Bionicon überhaupt groß ne Daseinsberechtigung?
Bringt das was? Sowas könnt ich mir auf der Arbeit auch noch selbst zimmern.

Danke für die Hilfe Benny :]


----------



## psycho82 (9. Mai 2012)

Die C-Guide ist nicht wirklich schlecht, aber auch keine vollwertige Kettenfuehrung fuers extrem Grobe ! Fuer grobes Bikepark gebolze taugt sie nicht, aber dies wirst du mit deinem GC ja auch nicht vorhaben! Im Enduro und AM-Einsatz schafft es das kleine Teil schon, dass die Kette nur selten runter huepft und ist zumindest fuer diese Einsatzzwecke schon zu empfehlen.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## -MIK- (9. Mai 2012)

Ach kacke, da war er wieder, der kleine Unterschied. Sorry @ChrisReh, psycho hat natürlich in allen Belangen recht. Die Bionicon macht einen guten Job und ich denke einen Besuch im Bikepark Willingen auf der Freeride würde sie auch noch mit machen.


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Mai 2012)

Na da kann ich dir ja weiterhelfen, genau das was du vor hast habe ich schon gemacht.

Als 36 Kettenblatt nimmst das Hier, ist aus stahl und hat steighilfen. Den bash habe ich beim user Kuka.berlin anfertigen lassen und meine C.Guide 2 funktioniert tadelloß im bereich AM/Enduro.
Lass das mit dem selberbasteln, sieht meist nicht so dolle aus und es ist laut. So sah meine lösung aus. Hatte aber funktioniert.







Das ganze mit C.Guide2 sieht dann so aus.


----------



## ChrisReh (10. Mai 2012)

Alles klar Leute, der C-Guide ist schon unterwegs zu mir, selber basteln hätte sicher nicht schlecht ausgesehen, ich hab Zugriff auf Fräse und Drehmaschine =) aber die Faulheit hat gesiegt.

Kein Problem @ MIK , bin ja sehr froh, dass so engagierte Leute wie du hier rumlaufen, da werd ich ja über son Fehler nicht unken =) 

Und was meine Absichten mit dem GC angeht ...
Als ich mir das Rad zugelegt hab, dacht ich nicht, dass ich je so grob fahren und überhaupt springen werde. Ich werds sicher mal drauf ankommen lassen in nen Bikepark zu gehn, wenn Bashguard, Blatt und C-Guide montiert sind.

Vielen dank auch für die Einschätzung mit der FR-Strecke in Willingen =) 

Werd sicher mal n kleines Fazit schreiben, wenn ich mal im Bikepark war und ich dran denke.

Danke Leute und angenehmes Wochenende schonmal!


----------



## derTeske81 (10. Mai 2012)

Also an meinem Chief ist auch seit gut zwei Wochen der C Guide von Bionicon verbaut und ich muss sagen einwandfrei!Konnte sogar mein drittes Kettenblatt behalten, und ich kann alle Gänge Problemlos schalten!
Ich würd sagen 40 Ocken kannste nur besser in Bier investieren echt ein Top Teilchen!
Greetz der Teske


----------



## Bordstein (10. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend Rose-Biker, 
da es hier um Kettenführungen geht, möchte ich euch mein neues Projekt nicht vorenthalten.
Auktuell arbeite ich an einer Kettenführung für mein 2011 Uncle Jimbo. 
Nach etwas Zeichnen ist folgendes herausgekommen:









Verwendet werden soll eine 4mm Aluplatte. Somit ergeben sich ca. 37g. Bei der Verwendung von CFK sollten da noch was gehen. Der Ausschnitt dient lediglich zur Senkung des Gewichts. Hinten habe ich einen Ausschnitt realisiert, da hier die Platte sonst mit dem Lager bzw. mit der Kettenstrebe kolidieren würde. Die Kettenführung kann 32-36 Zähne aufnehmen. Die Rolle wird ebenfalls ein Eigenbau werden, zudem habe ich mir da was schönes Ausgedacht, zudem ich jetzt aber noch nichts sagen möchte.

Konstruktive Kritik ist bei mir natürlich gerne gesehen

MfG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (11. Mai 2012)

HI Timo,

da bin ich sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## ChrisReh (11. Mai 2012)

Bordstein, haben wir hier nen kleinen Radel-ingenieur unter uns? 

Was ist deine Motivation? Einfach, weil dus gern selbst machen magst, oder stören dich diverse Sachen an kommerziellen Kettenführungen, die du beim Selbstbau ausbesserst?

Jedenfalls ein ambitioniertes Projekt, bleib dran!


----------



## Bordstein (12. Mai 2012)

Hi, 
vielen Dank für das positive Feedback

Meine Motivation ist im Grunde einfach nur der Spaß am Basteln. Nach dem Motto "Kaufen kann jeder" wollte die Herausforderung mal etwas selber zu machen, annehmen. Außerdem finde ich es ziemlich dreist als Hersteller 50 für eine einfache, zugeschnittene Aluplatte zu verlangen.

Morgen gibts Bilder von der Rolle, da habe ich auch schon ein paar Ideen 

MfG Timo


----------



## Bordstein (13. Mai 2012)

Nach etwas Konstruktion ist folgende Rolle für die 2-Fach-Kettenführung entstanden.





Die Rolle hat 36mm im Druchmesser. Auf der kleinen Stufe entspricht sie im Grunde einem Kettenblatt mit 8 Zähnen. So soll gewährleistet werden, dass sich die Rolle durch die Kette immer mitdreht. Die größere Abstufung habe ich nicht bearbeitet, da hier die Kette eine größere Auflagefläche hat und die Rolle auch ohne die bearbeitung angetrieben wird. 
Als Lagerung möchte ich zwei Kugellager in den Maßen 6x19x6 verwenden. Ich denke ich werde "just for fun" die "Igus xiros B180 mit Deckscheibe" verwenden. Der Preis ist zwar echt hart, aber dafür braucht das Lager kein Fett oder Öl, es zieht also kein Schmutz, und es ist mit 2,5g ziemlich leicht.

Die Kettenführung gesamt sollte folgendermaßen aussehen:









Bei den Farben muss ich mir noch ein paar gedanken machen
MfG Timo


----------



## MechTronik (12. Juni 2012)

Hey,

wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge bei dir? Hast du schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen, von denen du uns berichten kannst?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## sochris (4. September 2013)

ich greife das Thema mal auf,da ich auch das GC habe.
Hat jemand eine Rockring Empfehluung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

